# My Cat



## PC (Jan 11, 2005)

figured i might as post a pic of my little hellion


i can never seem to get a pic of her with her eyes open.... :?


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

What a cute face!!! She's lovely!


----------



## PC (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks.

anybody got any idea what breed she might be?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She's adorable! =^.^= meow!!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

I honestly have never seen a cat that colour before! How beautiful!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

She's pretty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Not sure on the breed but she's pretty. And she has a beauty mark right on her nose too


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She is a seal point with white, but that's a pattern, not a breed. You can't really find out what breed she is without papers -- she's most likely a mix. If so, then she's a domestic shorthair. Hope that helps. She's adorable!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! What beautiful colouring and markings, she is so unique! She reminds me a little of Sabby, what breed is he?

Ems x


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, so cute and that coat invites to hug.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

To get open eyed pics, use lamp light or natural light and turn the flash off. Otherwise you will end up with closed eyes or the bright glowing eye look.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

She's a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## PC (Jan 11, 2005)

Celebsilmare said:


> To get open eyed pics, use lamp light or natural light and turn the flash off. Otherwise you will end up with closed eyes or the bright glowing eye look.


ill have to try that.

she has blood red eyes when they hit the light. ive been tryin to get pics of that :twisted:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great colors!! Not often seeing black nose on a mostly white cat. Great sig too!!


----------



## PC (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks.. made the sig one night bored in the barracks. 


Anyways.. found another pic


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shes a beauty. What wonderful markings
on her. How long have you had her?
Where did you get her?


----------



## PC (Jan 11, 2005)

7years

picked her up as a kitten


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

She's definitely not a purebred, so she's technically a domestic short hair just as ForJazz said. But I would bet money that she has siamese in her ancestry. Gorgeous kitty.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She could be Sabby's girlfriend.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't know about those May/December romances. Sabby's twice her age! :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

But he's such a stud I don't think it would matter.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful eyes! :wink:


----------

